# Dhcp Warning in WinXP Event Viewer...Config ZAP



## gahbmwM5 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello,

I am connected to the 'net' via a wired Belkin NIC card (with the latest drivers), with Verizon DSL (modem) no router, on my WinXP Home SP2 (fully patched) laptop...Sort of a Single network, no other computers connected.

My connection to the net has been fine with No performace related issues, however when going into my Event Viewer: System section:

Event Type: Warning
Event Source: Dhcp
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1003
Date: 10/08/2005
Time: 8:56:42 AM
User: N/A
Computer: HOMECOMPUTER
Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address xxxxxxxxxxx. The following error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 79 00 00 00 y...
*********************************************************
After researching this, it looks as though I will need to configure ZAP 6.0.667.000 to allow DHCP from VerizonDSL, as I have to reboot (sometimes) 5-8 times a day, and unplug as I am in a vunerable severe Lightning geographical area...lol

I came across this info:

6. Making sure Zone Alarm Pro isn't blocking your ISP's servers
You may need to configure Zone Alarm Pro to allow DNS, DHCP or other servers at your ISP that are needed to establish or maintain your Internet connection, follow these steps to find out. 

1. Enable all alerts 

Make sure Zone Alarm Pro will show you all relevant alerts. To do this: 

1. Click the Advanced button on the Main tab of the Alerts and Logs panel. 

2. Click the Check All button in the Alert events tab, then click OK. 

2. Use the Alerts to find out which IP addresses and applications Zone Alarm Pro is blocking. 

Try to access the Internet. If any firewall alerts appear: 

1. Note the IP addresses displayed near the top of the alert box. If any applications are mentioned in the alert (for example 'svchost.exe or services.exe) note those file names as well. 

2. Call your ISP to confirm that these IP addresses belong to their server; and that the applications mentioned are used by your ISP to establish your Internet connection. 

Note: Your ISP's site may resolve to one of several IP addresses, depending on when you connect. In this case, your ISP can provide you with a range, rather than a single IP address. 

3. If the blocked Zone IP addresses belong to your ISP, add them to your Trusted Zone. 

4. Make sure any programs mentioned in the alert (for example svchost.exe or services.exe) have server permission for the Trusted Zone. 

If you have checked the settings described above and you still can't connect to the Internet please contact Secure Tec support.
*********************************************************

This is where I'm stuck as I just rebooted and (of course) with VerizonDSL giving me another IP addy, this DHCP Warning was present in my Event Viewer...lol 
Any advice of how I can configure ZAP to not block these Verizon DSL setting, so that I can eliminate these very annoying warnings would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks

WinXP Home SP2
Single laptop 
Verizon DSL (modem-no router)
Belkin NIC wired F5D5010
ZAP 6.0.667.0

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition
Product Name: ZoneAlarm Pro
Software Version: 6.0

A Google Search found this thread on these forums, however it is almost 1 yr old, so I couldn't post a reply in it...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=29551


----------

